# 3D shoots



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Other then IBO shoots are there and coming up??


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

June 26th is the Posten Open at the livingston county gun club...good times

Just realized your from Benzie... Not much up this way that I know of. But anytime you want to go shoot in williamsburg I'm game, I'd say Zeroed In but I guess their closed right now...


----------

